# General > Politics >  SNP raises Dounreay 'nuclear material' concerns

## rob murray

see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...itics-35051424 SNP ANgus Robertson and our local lad concerned about the transportation of nuclear waste from Dounreay....ok....why should Caithness be stuck with the stuff then ? And whats the SNP and Monaghan doing to re generate the North economy post Dounreay, thats of more importance  surely? Cheezo well you get what you vote for and they couldnt give a monkeys for the northern economy but would rather stir nonsense up

I suppose bawling on nuclear yransport is a lot more sexier than bawling about the Caithness / NW Sutherland economy post Dounreay then ! If it's not sent by road,rail,air or sea how is it sent or are the stating its stays where it is ?

----------


## rob murray

Am I a cynic but is this Dounreay waste carry on a diversionary tactic to take the heat out of the bridge debacle ? ANother chance to pop at westmister and cause annoyance ?

----------


## sids

I am a cynic. 

Are the SNP MPs in a position of ignorance on what is going where, because they are not trusted with the knowledge?

----------


## rob murray

> I am a cynic. 
> 
> Are the SNP MPs in a position of ignorance on what is going where, because they are not trusted with the knowledge?


Or Osbourne hadnt a clue when asked ?

----------


## sids

> Or Osbourne hadnt a clue when asked ?


Things are bad when the Chancellor of the Exchequer doesn't know the Wick air timetable.

----------


## rob murray

> Things are bad when the Chancellor of the Exchequer doesn't know the Wick air timetable.


lol lol lol

----------

